# One thing after another...?



## Maisiebell (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi

I've only very recently joined FF but I was getting to the stage where I really needed to talk to people in similar situations to myself without having to tell loads of my friends what we're going through.

So...we've been ttc for 18 months now. We have our first appointment with a fertility specialist next week which is good news.

We seem to have one thing after another though. First it was my cycles; really far apart and irregular after coming off the pill. Then I was working really long hours so not at home to "try" and very stressed. DH has been for tests...results not good but it hasn't yet been explained to us what that all meant (hoping appointment next week will help us to understand that!).  

Work calmed down, cycles regulated and have been better at regularly trying and now my cycles are all messed up again (last one 16 days!). It seems to literally be one issue after another. Please tell me I'm not alone....?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Maisiebell, sadly you are not alone - I had issues with fibroids, my hubby has a zero sperm count.... but we went through ICSI (which will be suggested if your hubbys count is low) - my hubby went on wellman multivitamins and he had a million swimmers by the time I got to Egg Collection - and as you can see it took a few years to get to where we are now.

But it was all worth it - you're in the right place for support and understanding - anything you want to know - please ask away - the ladies here on FF are wonderful.
Best wishes and welcome
Sheila


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Maisiebell,

I hope your first consultation goes well this coming week, and that you get answers to all your questions.

Have you both been referred together? If it's just you on the referral, it might be worth checking with the GP admin team that your DH's sperm analysis results have been sent over. If not, they can usually fax them straight over to the fertility specialist.

My cycles are all over the place too - anything from 2 weeks to 6 weeks is 'normal'. I hope things will be clearer for you next week. 

Xx


----------

